# plaster over old brick help please



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

OK, now I have a corner to do that is almost 200 year old brick and had an old moisture problem (since fixed) and the horse hair plaster was bad so I took it off.
Was joking to DH about doing a exposed brick wall but he didn't like it. so what is best to plaster over it . Or should I drywall over it? What do you use for fasteners into a brick wall?
Some of the mortar is a little soft but most is ok,do I need to fix that first?
This is just a hallway so it does not have to super perfect.
I will be trowel texturing for a finish like on the other .
Thanks so much!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Well first you find a horse that needs a haircut....

Drywall! ICK!!!!, am I the only person left in the world that hates the look of the stuff? Its like making a house into an imitation cardboard box. Fine for the landlord wanting easy/cheap to repair walls or house flipper wanting quick profit. But ugly to live in. Why not just spray everything with that popcorn texture stuff they used in the 70s? Be just as 'purty'....


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

Either plaster or drywall would work in this appliction as long as the mositure problem is solved. If not then you will just have future problems as anything you use will fail eventually. Unless the joints are very soft and powdery I would not repair them, especially in an interior application. If you go with plaster the scratch coat will seal and hide them; if you go with drywall again they will be covered and protected. 

As to which to do it's really your choice. Plaster would be more traditional and period correct but more work. It can go onto the brick face so no space is lost. It's been a while since we used actual plaster on a wall but IIRC the last time we did the material was not expensive and available at the brickyard. With drywall you are going to have to build out a sleeper wall (use 2x2's fastened to the wall with masonry screws - ie Tapcons) to fasten the sheetrock to. You will loose a little space (about 2") in the hall but it is by far the easiest way to go. Cost I figure would be a wash. As you are going to texture the wall to match the end product should be fine either way.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Forgot to mention surface bonding cement. If you clean up brick surface good with wire brush, it will bond. Strengthen the wall too. Or if thats too hard to find, assume you could use stucco mix. Moisture wouldnt be a problem with a cement based product. Experiment before using to make sure you can get a look you like. Like any cement product works best if kept moist until fully cured.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. 
Well I am the landlord wanting a cheap &easy but good solution.
I'll plaster it with plaster of Paris(or other suggestions?)then cause it has to match the remaining plaster thickness. 
I won't have to add horsehair to it ,right? I do have a horse that could donate some,LOL!
Thanks again!


----------

